# Twin Creek



## monsterrick (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all...new member here.

Me and my bro in law went to Twin on Saturday just outside of West Alex and the places I used to fish were all marked with no fishing signs by Wysong gravel.

Can anyone tell me where I can access the creek to some decent holes?

We drove all around and criss crossed the creek several times but each time the water looked shallow and could see bottom.

I know wading is the best option but I have some walking issues right now.

We live in Englewood and just recently got back into fishing after a long absence.....no boat.

Anyone with tips on some decent places to go please let me know......we also go to his camper on Indian lake and would like some places to bank fish up there.

Enjoy reading this site and all the knowledgeable posters who contribute here.

See ya at the bank!!
monster


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

You live in englewood and you drive to fish twin ck???? Stillwater blows twin creek away ten times over. Try above or below the dam in those big pools if you can't walk.. Also go to the baitshop on 48 just N of 40 and you'll see some pics of the frish from that river,some HUGE crappie! TC1


----------



## monsterrick (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah I know the Stillwater is good I just don't know where to go....

I fell in love with Twin 15-20 years ago when a now deceased fishin' buddy took me to a few spots.

When you talk about the pools above and below the dam are you talking about inside the metro park itself?

I guess I need to get out there and explore....seems like free time is always an issue.

I go to Angler's carryout all the time for bait....it's like 2 miles from my house.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Twin Creek is not a very difficult body of water to figure out. Take some wee rebel crawls, black rooster tails, and a rapala. Maybe some smaller jig and grubs too. find holes, rock piles, submerged tree's, rapids(above and below) and anything rocky or gravel bottom. Do not waste your time fishing any sand bars, nothing there. And really, if you are having trouble walking, there is no place that is going to be very suitable to fish. This is a waders creek by far. I know the people of Wysongs Gravel and they are not people you would want to make mad, nor wonder onto their property. They will pursue legal action, and I don't blame them. They had tresspassers drown on their grounds some years ago, don't know exact details nor do I ask. 

As for good holes, I could point you out to a few, but they are nowhere near a bridge or any place of public access. Lexington, 35, Enterprise, and Halderman bridges are all nothing but shallows filled with chubs and shiners. Better spots are over a half mile away from any bridge. Perhaps look into going down to the Germantown Metro Park, and fish that portion of the creek. I bet they have plenty of easy public access. I hear there are some pigs down that way, my honey holes are all off of private land and I work hard to keep my rights. A bunch of people fishing my area's only would lead to two things, TRASH and ME NOT HAVING PERMISSION. Not going to happen if I have anything to say about it. And I know MANY of the farmers and land owners are very conscience of people on their land. Not people you would want to cross, heard of people even being shot with salt pellets years ago out of a 22 rifle. Don't think that old dirtbag is still around but gives you a pretty good idea of the locals.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Rick,nobody told me where to fish on the stillwater. I had to figure it out myself.It's part of fishing unless you like paylakes.Not trying to be harsh,just tellin ya that dues have to be paid by any fisherman who has "good spots" to fish...no-ones gonna hand 'em to ya.
If ya cant walk well or have issues as such you better get back into the boat thing cuz river fishing is never an easy walk unless you fish by the bridges where everybody else does and those spots are usually muddy from overuse. 
Go to englewood on 48 and turn into the park entrance by the dance shop at 40/48 and go to the bottom where the river is or cross the dam from 48,take your 1st right and you'll see the gates.You gotta figure out the rest bro,Ted


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

If memory serves, there is decent fishing in the north park ponds of Englewood Metropark off of Old Springfield. There used to be some decent fishing in the pond in Centennial park off Union road, but I haven't been there in almost twenty years. There is another park with a pond along river road (accessed by Martindale) that we used to catch quite a few in. I also agree that Stillwater is a great fishing resource. I used to catch smallies, etc. out of there all the time. We also used to catch quite a few bass in the big lake in the metropark where it meets up with the river, but that was a lengthy walk.

Englewood has some of the best public fishing in town with easy access. I think that sums up the old haunts that I used to fish when I was a kid (many moons ago).


----------

